# Di Stefano: "Il Milan vuole prendere un grande attaccante"



## Moffus98 (2 Maggio 2018)

Secondo quanto riferito da *Peppe Di Stefano* di *Sky Sport*, l'intenzione del Milan è quella di comprare un grandissimo bomber/attaccante da più di 20 gol a stagione per l'anno prossimo, un giocatore in grado di fare la differenza da solo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Maggio 2018)

20 son pochi


----------



## Moffus98 (2 Maggio 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> 20 son pochi



Ti ricordo che Higuain ha segnato 16 gol in questo campionato, non è un grande attaccante?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Peppe Di Stefano* di *Sky Sport*, l'intenzione del Milan è quella di comprare un grandissimo bomber/attaccante da più di 20 gol a stagione per l'anno prossimo, un giocatore in grado di fare la differenza da solo.



se mi chiedete a me 
per far differenza da solo 
deve saper scartare e inventarsi i goal 

quindi i Cavani sono una cosa a parte.. 
grande Bomber ma da solo non fa la differenza


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo che Higuain ha segnato 16 gol in questo campionato, non è un grande attaccante?



sono anche troppi con quello schifo di gioco


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Peppe Di Stefano* di *Sky Sport*, l'intenzione del Milan è quella di comprare un grandissimo bomber/attaccante da più di 20 gol a stagione per l'anno prossimo, un giocatore in grado di fare la differenza da solo.



Vabbè, cose ampiamente risapute, dette e ridette.

Il problema sapere chi sarà. Magari per Mirabelli e co il grandissimo attaccante è Belotti...


----------



## Moffus98 (2 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, cose ampiamente risapute, dette e ridette.
> 
> Il problema sapere chi sarà. Magari per Mirabelli e co il grandissimo attaccante è Belotti...



Speriamo di no, io spero in Dzeko o Benzema.


----------



## sacchino (2 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Peppe Di Stefano* di *Sky Sport*, l'intenzione del Milan è quella di comprare un grandissimo bomber/attaccante da più di 20 gol a stagione per l'anno prossimo, un giocatore in grado di fare la differenza da solo.



Ma va un genio, io pensavo che fosse contento dei suoi tre attaccanti da 13 gol.


----------



## Sotiris (2 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Peppe Di Stefano* di *Sky Sport*, l'intenzione del Milan è quella di comprare un grandissimo bomber/attaccante da più di 20 gol a stagione per l'anno prossimo, un giocatore in grado di fare la differenza da solo.



Benzema in Italia ne fa almeno 20 e ne fa fare altrettanti.


----------



## tonilovin93 (2 Maggio 2018)

Magari benzema, magari.. Certo con 15 anni di ritardo in base a quando ci piaceva dal Lione, ma magari..


----------



## Milo (2 Maggio 2018)

Continuo a pensare che di big in Europa league (forse nemmeno), non ci verrebbe nessuno.


----------



## Teddy (2 Maggio 2018)

Spero solo non trascurino gli esterni e il centrocampo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Peppe Di Stefano* di *Sky Sport*, l'intenzione del Milan è quella di comprare un grandissimo bomber/attaccante da più di 20 gol a stagione per l'anno prossimo, un giocatore in grado di fare la differenza da solo.



Dzeko.
Dze-ko.


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2018)

Finché restano Mirabelli e Gattuso, esiste solo Belotti


----------



## __king george__ (2 Maggio 2018)

nemmeno grande...ma grandissimo addirittura...stile cavani allora...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Finché restano Mirabelli e Gattuso, esiste solo Belotti



eh si, come se i vari aube, morata, cavani ecc non fossero mai stati cercati, solo beletti esiste


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> eh si, come se i vari aube, morata, cavani ecc non fossero mai stati cercati, solo beletti esiste



Loro vogliono solo Belotti. 
C'è Suma poi che ha fatto trapelare che vogliano riaprire il discorso Morata.

Per quanto mi riguarda sono i profli sbagliati, con questi giocatori spendi tanto e non cambia nulla.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Maggio 2018)

Benzema o Cavani. Al limite, ma proprio al limite Dzeko. Stop


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Loro vogliono solo Belotti.
> C'è Suma poi che ha fatto trapelare che vogliano riaprire il discorso Morata.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda sono i profli sbagliati, con questi giocatori spendi tanto e non cambia nulla.



dire volere solo belotti significa dire che tra tante alternative sia stato scelto il gallo, più correttamente dovresti dire belotti è quello più probabile. Negare che siano stati cercati aube, morata e cavani rasenta la malafede


----------



## kipstar (2 Maggio 2018)

che fa i gol da solo? inteso che deve essere in grado di crearsi la giocata e segnare immagino....come fanno i grandissimi giocatori d'attacco.....per intenderci Icardi non è uno di questi giocatori per esempio. E' un cecchino ma non si crea la giocata da solo.
Benzema nemmeno....

faccio fatica a pensare a qualcuno di quei giocatori che mi sono venuti in mente e che verrebbero al Milan....perchè attualmente sono in grandissime squadre con grandissimi ingaggi.

Per intenderci il gallo è un giocatore in stile icardi ma molto meno valido.....


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> dire volere solo belotti significa dire che tra tante alternative sia stato scelto il gallo, più correttamente dovresti dire belotti è quello più probabile. Negare che siano stati cercati aube, morata e cavani rasenta la malafede



Sono stati cercati l'anno scorso.
Ora un po' per costi (comunque alti) un po' perché si sono fissati, la loro prima scelta è Belotti e faranno di tutto per arrivarci.

A meno che non vengano sostituiti, in quel caso cambia tutto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2018)

Quell'identikit non può di certo rispondere al nome di Belotti.


----------



## alcyppa (2 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sono stati cercati l'anno scorso.
> Ora un po' per costi (comunque alti) un po' perché si sono fissati, la loro prima scelta è Belotti e faranno di tutto per arrivarci.
> 
> *A meno che non vengano sostituiti, in quel caso cambia tutto.*



Preghiamo.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Maggio 2018)

Il sogno è aguero,costa 60 m,guadagna 9 ma ha 30 anni anni può ridurselo. Non schiferei neanche Cavani


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Maggio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il sogno è aguero,costa 60 m,guadagna 9 ma ha 30 anni anni può ridurselo. Non schiferei neanche Cavani



Per 60M di Aguero ti fanno vedere il dipinto


----------



## 7vinte (2 Maggio 2018)

Ha 30 anni,non in ottimi rapporti col club,questa stagione diverse volte in panchina (solo 25 presenze,diverse da subentrato,ma con 21 gol) e il City vuole puntare (giustamente su GJ)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Per 60M di Aguero ti fanno vedere il dipinto


Più che altro, si parla del City e il City è come il PSG: il giocatore se ne va soltanto se il club lo vuole vendere; altrimenti, non lo compri per alcuna cifra. Con Guardiola in panchina ed un nuovo progetto avviato, dubito intendano sbarazzarsi di Aguero, che è un senatore, oltre che un calciatore fortissimo; paradossalmente sarebbe più probabile Cavani, visto che la dirigenza del PSG è mezza matta e ancora non riesce a trovare una guida seria in panchina.


----------



## ralf (2 Maggio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il sogno è aguero,costa 60 m,guadagna 9 ma ha 30 anni anni può ridurselo. Non schiferei neanche Cavani



Aguero ha già dichiarato, che dopo il City torna in Argentina all'Independiente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Più che altro, si parla del City e il City è come il PSG: il giocatore se ne va soltanto se il club lo vuole vendere; altrimenti, non lo compri per alcuna cifra. Con Guardiola in panchina ed un nuovo progetto avviato, dubito intendano sbarazzarsi di Aguero, che è un senatore, oltre che un calciatore fortissimo; paradossalmente sarebbe più probabile Cavani, visto che la dirigenza del PSG è mezza matta e ancora non riesce a trovare una guida seria in panchina.



Ma infatti. Farà gli altri tre anni di contratto che ha e poi tornerà all'Indipendiente, come da lui stesso dichiarato. Parliamo di un giocatore inarrivabile come lo possono essere Suarez e Lewandowski


----------



## 7vinte (2 Maggio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Aguero ha già dichiarato, che dopo il City torna in Argentina all'Independiente.



Si,ma pochi giorni fa il padre ha dichiarato che potrebbe andar via


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Più che altro, si parla del City e il City è come il PSG: il giocatore se ne va soltanto se il club lo vuole vendere; altrimenti, non lo compri per alcuna cifra. Con Guardiola in panchina ed un nuovo progetto avviato, dubito intendano sbarazzarsi di Aguero, che è un senatore, oltre che un calciatore fortissimo; paradossalmente sarebbe più probabile Cavani, visto che la dirigenza del PSG è mezza matta e ancora non riesce a trovare una guida seria in panchina.



Il Manchester City è da tenere d'occhio.
Guardiola ha fatto capire che faranno una campagna acquisti faraonica, quindi avranno sicuramente qualche esubero di lusso che per noi sarebbe oro colato.


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Maggio 2018)

Puoi mettere anche Ronaldo prima punta, se ai lati non gli metti gente che lo segua e assista, fa poco pure lui. 
Servono due ali di livello mondiale, non necessariamente già affermati.


----------



## Zenos (2 Maggio 2018)

Di Stefano non ha aggiunto: "un bomber tipo Berardi o Zaza"?


----------



## Goro (2 Maggio 2018)

La descrizione mi ricorda Ibrahimovic


----------



## Djici (2 Maggio 2018)

Ho troppo paura che un Belotti o un Dzeko cambino poco in mezzo al nostro attaco...
Si sbaglierebbe meno di quello che sbagliano attualmente i nostri tre centravanti... sicuro !
Ma penso che avrebbero comunque pochi palloni li in mezzo...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Maggio 2018)

Se prendono Belotti siamo punto e a capo. Serve un nome importante, come Cavani.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo che Higuain ha segnato 16 gol in questo campionato, non è un grande attaccante?



Se si parla di stagionali, la punta deve farne minimo 30 per essere una grande punta.
Giocando in EL contro quelli che parcheggiano sui parcheggi gialli almeno 40.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ho troppo paura che un Belotti o un Dzeko cambino poco in mezzo al nostro attaco...
> Si sbaglierebbe meno di quello che sbagliano attualmente i nostri tre centravanti... sicuro !
> Ma penso che avrebbero comunque pochi palloni li in mezzo...



Diciamo che se prendi Belotti.. allora devi comunque prendere un esterno tipo di Maria.. O prendi una grande punta oppure di prendi un attaccante però con due esterni forti. Altrimenti non si cambia nulla.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Peppe Di Stefano* di *Sky Sport*, l'intenzione del Milan è quella di comprare un grandissimo bomber/attaccante da più di 20 gol a stagione per l'anno prossimo, un giocatore in grado di fare la differenza da solo.



Un attaccante che fa la differenza da solo non è sicuramente Belotti quindi. Di attaccanti così ne conto pochissimi al mondo, la maggior parte sono già accasati benissimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il Manchester City è da tenere d'occhio.
> Guardiola ha fatto capire che faranno una campagna acquisti faraonica, quindi avranno sicuramente qualche esubero di lusso che per noi sarebbe oro colato.


Ma chi pigli di meglio di Aguero? Hanno pure Jesus; se interverranno lo faranno in altri reparti, ma anche se intervenissero in attacco, potrebbero tenere ugualmente tutti.


----------



## fra29 (2 Maggio 2018)

Un grande attaccante o attaccante grande (cit)


----------



## Aron (2 Maggio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma chi pigli di meglio di Aguero? Hanno pure Jesus; se interverranno lo faranno in altri reparti, ma anche se intervenissero in attacco, potrebbero tenere ugualmente tutti.



Magari pensano che ci voglia un grosso upgrade per vincere la Champions, un po' come il Real che nell'estate 2009 si disfava di Sneijder e Robben (che pochi mesi prima erano considerati incedibili) per arrivare a Benzema, Kaka e CR7.

David Silva secondo me lo potrebbero cedere, per quanto sia un senatore. Ha 32 anni ed è sostituibile con uno più giovane e più forte.


----------



## fra29 (2 Maggio 2018)

REINA
Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia SAVIC
Calha 
Silva BENZEMA/DZEKO

Il Braque va preso come mezzala.
la punta anche un usato sicuro


----------



## Ragnet_7 (2 Maggio 2018)

Bho secondo me Benzema in Italia da protagonista fa il fenomeno, ma non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo che viene a fare i preliminari di Europa League.


----------



## Mic (2 Maggio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il sogno è aguero,costa 60 m,guadagna 9 ma ha 30 anni anni può ridurselo. Non schiferei neanche Cavani


Datemi Aguero e vi solleverò il !
Comunque, lasciando perdere i sogni, andrei su Dzeko; questo giocatore è in grado di tenere da solo e alla grande tutto il reparto avanzato. Dominante.


----------



## Casnop (3 Maggio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riferito da *Peppe Di Stefano* di *Sky Sport*, l'intenzione del Milan è quella di comprare un grandissimo bomber/attaccante da più di 20 gol a stagione per l'anno prossimo, un giocatore in grado di fare la differenza da solo.


Meglio pensare ad un intero reparto competitivo, con attaccante centrale, ed esterni, o trequarti ala, di buone capacità realizzative, per potenziare il reparto, e distribuirne le responsabilità, evitando di focalizzare il gioco. Il Liverpool attuale ha questa virtù, il gol può venire da uno qualsiasi del terzetto di attaccanti, e prevederlo dalle difese avversarie risulta obiettivamente arduo.


----------



## Pivellino (3 Maggio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Meglio pensare ad un intero reparto competitivo, con attaccante centrale, ed esterni, o trequarti ala, di buone capacità realizzative, per potenziare il reparto, e distribuirne le responsabilità, evitando di focalizzare il gioco. Il Liverpool attuale ha questa virtù, il gol può venire da uno qualsiasi del terzetto di attaccanti, e prevederlo dalle difese avversarie risulta obiettivamente arduo.



Fai un po' la somma del valore dei tre...


----------

